# cangerana cabralea sp?



## Jay B. Turnin (Feb 17, 2020)

My elderly uncle gave me a bunch of his wood and this one approximately 10" cube had written in pencil on it what i believe says cangerana cabralea sp (see picture). I started turning it to see the grain (pictured as well). any ideas on what I've got here? thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

@Mr. Peet 
@phinds


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2020)

Don't have the beginning of a clue what the species is, but love the shape of the bowl. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Feb 17, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Don't have the beginning of a clue what the species is, but love the shape of the bowl. Chuck


thanks chuck, it is a wedding gift so i will tell them it is so rare and exotic that even the greatest wood experts in the world can't identify it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 17, 2020)

The shape is spot on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 17, 2020)

http://tropical.theferns.info/viewtropical.php?id=Cabralea+canjerana


----------



## phinds (Feb 17, 2020)

Presumably it's Cabralea cangerana, common name cangerana since that's how it's labeled (the "cabralea sp" makes no sense but he clearly didn't realize that ... Cabralea spp. would have made sense but likely would have been unnecessarily unspecific).

Although authorities disagree (not all that unusual), I believe the correct spelling is now considered to be Cabralea canjerana with a "j", not a "g".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 17, 2020)

Gorgeous turn!


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Feb 17, 2020)

trc65 said:


> http://tropical.theferns.info/viewtropical.php?id=Cabralea+canjerana


very helpful. thank you.


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Feb 17, 2020)

phinds said:


> Presumably it's Cabralea cangerana, common name cangerana since that's how it's labeled (the "cabralea sp" makes no sense but he clearly didn't realize that ... Cabralea spp. would have made sense but likely would have been unnecessarily unspecific).
> 
> Although authorities disagree (not all that unusual), I believe the correct spelling is now considered to be Cabralea canjerana with a "j", not a "g".


got it, thank you, i'll do some more research with the proper spelling.


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Gorgeous turn!


thank you, i still need to hollow it.


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 17, 2020)

Beautiful wood no water what you call it. I, like the others, really like the shape of the bowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 17, 2020)

My piece came from Paraguay 25 years ago. Never really worked it so can't say much. Your turning looks good so far. Look forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2020)

hmmmmm

*Medicinal*
The bark of both stem and roots is used medicinally, though that of the root is the more powerful. They are abortifacient, antiarthritic, digestive, emetic, febrifuge and narcotic. They are used in the treatment of swamp fever and dropsy.
A wood extract is used in the treatment of dyspepsia and skin afflictions
*Other Uses*
A red dye is obtained from the sawdust when it is soaked in water

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------

